# Do not buy pizzle that is made in India



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought Timmy a bully stick made in India. The smell was horrid. I thought maybe it had gone bad.

After a little research, they are just as bad as if they were made in China.
No more products made in India for Timmy.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I've started not buying anything made outside of Canada/US. Too much risk!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Same here Krystal, the first thing I ever do now when I am looking at treats is flip over the bag and check where they're made. I don't think I've ever noticed anything from India yet, though; but thanks for the heads up!!! I'll admit, I do find it ironic that cows are sacred in India, taking into consideration what a bully stick is.... ^_^


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> I'll admit, I do find it ironic that cows are sacred in India, taking into consideration what a bully stick is.... ^_^


Lol Me too! 
Thanks for posting this! I always try to buy products made in the US, didn't know I had to watch out for things in India!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh, I just bought some for the first time, they don't say where they were made, now I am afraid to give it to the dogs.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I just bought Jaxx his first bully stick for Christmas tonight. I wanted to buy just one to see if he liked it so I went to Petsmart. The first thing I noticed when I was looking at the different ones at Petsmart is that the Dentleys brand that Petsmart has so many of is made in India. I finally found a brand at Petsmart made in the USA.

On a side note if Jaxx likes them after he gets them as much as he did tonight when I was wrapping it he is going to go nuts. He was doing everything he could to get to that thing.


----------



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm from India and never use Indian made treats or any other products except medicine and vaccination (if needed)


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

The ones I got are from Paraguay, are they okay?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I've started not buying anything made outside of Canada/US. Too much risk!


Agreed 100%


----------

